# pc vers mac disque dur externe



## kadav (14 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
Novice chez mac, je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un macbook,
Je possède un disque dur externe avec photo et film qui allait sur mon ancien pc
Mon mac ne reconnais pas le disque dur, j'ai cru lire qu'il fallait formater le disque pour le mettre sur mon mac.
D'ou mon problème, et deux questions qui se posent à moi,
Faut il vraiment le formater, si oui comment récupérer mes photos après ?
Comment vais je faire pour visionner mes photos que ce soit chez moi sur le mac ou chez des amis   avec leur pc ?
Merci d'avance à tous et bon week end


----------



## storme (14 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Un peut de lecture 

http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques...-dur-entre-pc-et-mac-sujet-unique-224576.html


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Janvier 2012)

Soit ton disque a un problème, soit tu ne sais pas encore bien te servir de ton Mac (soit les deux :rateau. En effet, si le Mac ne sait pas naturellement écrire sur un disque au format NTFS, il sait par contre parfaitement le lire, le disque devrait donc apparaitre en lecture seule s'il est dans ce format (donc tu pourrais le lire mais pas y supprimer, modifier ou ajouter quoi que ce soit). S'il est dans un autre format PC/Windows (FAT ou exFAT), ton MacBook peut aussi bien le lire qu'y écrire.

Quand tu dis "j'ai cru lire que &#8230;" tu as cru lire ça où ? Un message d'erreur du Mac ou "quelque part ailleurs" ?

Si c'est dans un message d'erreur, alors, effectivement ton disque a un problème, il faudrait le réparer (chose à faire depuis un PC sous Windows). Si c'est ailleurs, alors c'est peut-être moins grave qu'il n'y parait. Va voir dans les préférences du Finder (onglet "général") si la case "Disques externes" est bien cochée.

En tout état de cause, ce sujet unique en tête de forum (<- clic) répertorie toutes les solutions venues à ma connaissance pour partager un disque entre Mac et PC.

EDIT : partially toasted by storme


----------



## kadav (14 Janvier 2012)

J'ai réussi a voir ce qu'il y a sur le disque dur , yessss 
J'avais bien vu le topic, mais je n'avais pas compris grand chose 
Je dois m'absenter mais j'aurais encore une question plus tard
Merci des conseils il fallait le valider dans le finder


----------

